# 2nd time smoking ribs same problems



## dawydiuk (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm new to the forum, and have been following trying to come up to speed on using a new side smoker I picked up. Anyway, the first time I smoked ribs I ended up throwing them out as they had this really strong flavor that would burn your lips. From reading around I thought the problem was I had to much smoke from the mesquite wood I used. This time I used primarily charcoal, only added a small amount of swoaked hickory and did my best to prevent the fire from smoking to much(although when I had to add charcoal/wood there was typically always smoke). Anyway long story short same poblem :( The outside of the ribs has this really stong flavor that burns you lips, the inside is delicious... Any suggestions on what I'm doing wrong? (PS followed these instructions http://wyntk.us/3-2-1-rib-method)


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2010)

Most obvious question is what rub did you use.  If you have an offset smoker they take a while to learn.  Of all the smokers available small offsets are the hardest to keep temps right.  Try using just good lump charcoal as fuel the next time around and take your time, keep a good eye on the temp gage and learn to adjust your dampers.  Small offset do need constant watching and adjusting if you want to maintain the 240-260 cooking range.

Welcome to the forum tell us a bit more about yourself and we will be glad to try and help

Al


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm with Al, given the information we have. I think it may be the rub you're using. Perhaps too much heat from pepper in the rub.


----------



## meateater (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm assuming your using a side fire box smoker. First off tell us what kind of smoker your using and what fuel, charcoal, chunks, lump. etc. Now we need to know how your vents were? You want the exhaust wide open and the intake cracked open just a bit. Now onto Thermometers, Don't assume the factory units are correct, you need to calibrate them or get some new ones that are accurate. Now onto wood, forget the mesquite and hickory for now and stick to milder woods until you understand the TBS "thin blue smoke" . Stick around here and you will be a pro in no time.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 1, 2011)

Mesquite is a very strong wood mostly used with beef, hickory is fine with ribs as long as you don't use too much.

Too much cayenne pepper in the rub will burn your lips and tongue( I've made this mistake).

Too much smoke will give you a numbing sensation on your lips and taste like, well very, very smokey ( I've also made this mistake).

If you post the rub recipe that you used, or at least the ratio of cayenne to the rest of the ingredients we may be able to determine if too much pepper is the culprit. Or if your lips were actually numbed by the ribs it was probably too much smoke.

BTW you don't need to soak your smoke wood.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2011)

You saying you tried to limit the amount of smoke tells me it isn't too much smoke, but every time I hear that "burns your lips" or "Numbing of the lips", I think one thing ----CREOSOTE !

So let us know a little about your rub too, but my suggestions are:

Don't soak your wood.

Open your top vent to keep the smoke from hanging in there and getting stagnant.

Keep trying for "Thin Blue Smoke"----NO billowing white smoke.

Bear


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 1, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> You saying you tried to limit the amount of smoke tells me it isn't too much smoke, but every time I hear that "burns your lips" or "Numbing of the lips", I think one thing ----CREOSOTE !
> 
> So let us know a little about your rub too, but my suggestions are:
> 
> ...




Ditto...

The smoker has to be able to breath so it can vent out the smoke before it's stale. Don't try to maiintain temperatures with the exhaust vent. Temp should be controlled by intakes only.

You may find that with the exhaust vents opened up more you will have a bit higher fuel burn rate and the intakes may need to be closed down a bit more, but this coincides with a more efficient heating of the food inside the smoke chamber. If the air inside is not being exchanged at a high enough rate, the cooking process can be slower even though the chamber temps are maintained in the target range.

Eric


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 1, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> You saying you tried to limit the amount of smoke tells me it isn't too much smoke, but every time I hear that "burns your lips" or "Numbing of the lips", I think one thing ----CREOSOTE !
> 
> So let us know a little about your rub too, but my suggestions are:
> 
> ...


I agree with Bear I am thinking Creosote. What is this numbing you are talking about? Can you explain it a bit is it a spice numbing or a burnt stick taste that numbs your lips?


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 1, 2011)

When starting out with a new smoker and new to smoking, it's pretty common to want to get the smoke rolling. You say you tried to control the smoke by soaking the wood. Don't soak your wood as it is said to inhibit proper combustion which can lead to creosote build up from the smoke (tars that taste strong and burn / tingle your lips). There is a lot to be said about starting off slow and working your way up to what you like - such as starting off with just salt and pepper on your ribs, then baste the last half hour with sauce.

Keep your temps under control with the intake as stated, keep your exhaust open. Use a good amount of charcoal - lump or briquettes. Make sure you have a good amount of airspace under your coal pile for air flow (proper combustion) and use little or no extra wood chunks (chunks work better in a sfb than chips) until you find your level of smokiness.

Keep trying and feed these folks what they ask and you'll be on your way to plating up some of the best pigcicles you've ever had.


----------



## lmci (Jan 1, 2011)

This is all great info for us newbies... doing my third smoke today (high temp almost 60!).

As to ceyanne pepper, I exlude it from all my rubs for exactly that reason... potent stuff!

Ooops, gotta go check the vents on my off-set system....

Larry


----------



## dawydiuk (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, what a great forum. I really appreciate all the helpful responses :)

The first rack of ribs I ruined I thought was due to creosote, and hadn't considered other possible causes. Although, after I had the same problem again I thought it might be something else as I did my best to have no white smoke. Although, everything I've read about creosote sounds exactly like what I tasted. Which makes me think I'm doing something wrong with the fuel/exhaust....

I'm a bit unsure of how I should be adding more fuel to avoid white smoke as typically I have "coals" when I notice the temperature starts to dip so I add more fuel by putting it on the coals. This typically results in the fuel catching fire and creating white smoke, I usually will open the fire box(not sue if this is the correct term) so the smoke doesn't get to the meat although I know some does make it's way to the meat. Further occasionally I'll check the temp to find the fuel creating white smoke I'll usually try to put out the fuel that is smoking(typically on fire) to stop the smoke. So in short I'm not quite sure what kind of a fire I should be creating. I've been trying to create coals(no actual flames) but struggle with how to add more fuel with out creating white smoke, and I'm not sure what to do when I see the fire creating white smoke. Also, I've never actually seen blue smoke but assumed if I see no smoke coming out the exhaust and my temperature is in range them I'm doing good... 

Burning Taste:

--------------------

I enjoy spicy food, I cook a lot with cayenne pepper and I would not describe this as a spicy flavor. It burns my lips for several seconds(maybe even a minute or so) after taking a bite. The flavor smells a lot like the smoke coming out of the exhaust at times. I'm not quite sure how else to explain the taste, it's not like anything I've tasted before and is terrible.  From reading the responses I'm wondering if this smell is the smell of "stail/stagnant" smoke? Which makes me think I need to somehow improve air flow, but I had my exhaust all the way open the entire time so I'm a bit stumped here...?

Smoker:

------------

New Braunfels Black Diamond, offset smoker(http://bbq.about.com/od/smokerreviews/gr/aapr072405a.htm)

Rub:

------

I hadn't considered the rub to be the problem, although it very possibly could as I used the same rub on both occasions. I got this recipe from a friend and may have written it down wrong... Does this look like a possible cause?

1/2 cup paprika 

1/4 cup fresh ground black pepper

1/4 cup brown sugar

1 tablespoon kosher salt

1 tablespoon cayenne pepper

1 tablespoon celery seed

1 tablespoon cumin

Fuel:

-------

I used lump charcoal mainly and added a couple pieces of hickory that had been soaked in water(very very small amount of wood maybe three or four very small pieces total). I left the exhaust wide open as the first time I used the exhaust to try to help control the temperature and thought this may have been the cause the first time. This time I attempted only used the intake to control temperature although I'll admit had frequently open the fire box(again sorry I'm not sure if this is the correct term) to bring the coals closer to to create more heat or spread them out to create less heat. I see a comment where it is mentioned that I should have space below the fuel for airflow. I did clean out the ashes below the fuel the first time but did not this time, so I see there is not much space for air to flow under the fuel.

Temp:

---------

I maintained the temp between 225-240 according to my factory installed thermometer. I'm fairly confident 99% of the time the temp was in this range, although I hadn't considered the thermometer may be inaccurate. What is a recommended reliable thermometer? I wireless one would be really cool :)

I've found lots of information about temperatures, rubs, and techniques specifically related to the meat your smoking, but not a lot of information describing how to maintain and create the proper fire that produces blue smoke so I'm thinking I'm doing something wrong with my fuel/fire.

Thanks again so much for all the helpful people out there. I'm looking forward to giving smoking another shot :)


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 1, 2011)

Ah, wide open exhaust vent? OK, here's what I see happening: adding cold lump or briquettes over a hot coal bead will generate a ton of smoke. I add preheated fuel straight from the charcoal chimney. I don't always let it get glowing red hot unless I let my fire-base get too low.

You know how a charcoal chimney billows out an incredible amount of smoke when you first get it burning? The same thing will happen in your smoker if you add cold fuel...tons of smoke. As long as the briquettes of lump is heated up before adding to the fire, there should be very little smoke from the fuel.

Even with charcoal briquettes, I notice a very strong smoke odor and taste if I added cold fuel a couple times, and it seems that all it takes is a couple times.

I think you'd have to include some really exotic and funky spices before you'd ever get the taste and burning sensation you desrcribe from a dry rub...I just don't see it happening.

Oh, and the thin blue smoke we speak of will happen when you have a nice slow burn of the smoke wood...actually it's a smoldering instead of burning...you don't want the smoke wood to burn with a flame. The first smoke you'll see from smoke wood is always a heavy white smoke, and this is normal. It will soon change to a lighter blue color after the volatiles and water vapor have flashed out of the wood. I look for an end result from my smoke woods being a charred piece of wood, similar to hardwood lump charcoal...that's when I know I got everything right.

So, preheat the fuel in a chimney before adding it to the fire, don't soak the smoke wood, use chunks instead of chips, place the chunks close to the fire but not directly over/in the coal-bed for a longer slower smoke...I think that'll get you headed to smoke-heaven real soon

*(EDIT):* you should verify the factory temp gauge with an oven rack thermometer or digital probe. Even if you can't calibrate the factory gauge, you'll be able to have a reference as to what it reads in comparison to another. That's a critical step for proper cooking, IMO, as temps are everything when you cook low & slow, while time for the most part (other than the danger zone) is irrelevent.

Eric


----------



## bbqthundar (Jan 1, 2011)

I would drop the cayenne pepper down to about a tsp and see how that works.  If it is creosote that is causing the numbing you will also get a bitter taste.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 1, 2011)

Using lump charcoal you should seldom have a serious White Smoke problem. That is one of the neat things about using lump.  As described you control the temperature of the fire by adjusting the dampers on the fire box and the amount of fuel in the firebox.  Leave the exhaust stack open.

Rub looks good to me.  I don't like to move the fire around to much, just add a couple of pieces of lump from the side, not the top door on the firebox.  I think opening the top door on the firebox lets out to much heat.  Coals are good.

Only thing I see is maybe try a smoke without the hickory.  Use a bit of oak or pecan chips without the water soak.  Maybe 1/2 to 1 cup at a time, thrown directly on top of your coals every hour or so.  Get back to base line, using clean fuel, fully open stack and adjust the fire with the dampers.  If you are smoking at to low a temperature you will also have a creosote/soot taste so check the smoker thermo if possible.   You may kick cooking temps up to 260  see if that makes a difference but where you are should be fine.

Good luck

Al


----------



## alblancher (Jan 1, 2011)

One other thing, you are letting the smoker come to temp before loading the cooking chamber.  I find that if the meat goes in wet and stays wet while the fire builds it will grab every little bit of the sooty smoke generated when you first light the fuel.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you lighting the coals before you add them? If adding unlit coals to the firebox creates the white smoke then this may be the problem. Try adding lit coals.

The rub is a bit heavy on the pepper but does not seem to be overly spicy hot IMHO. Good luck


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2011)

alblancher said:


> One other thing, you are letting the smoker come to temp before loading the cooking chamber.  I find that if the meat goes in wet and stays wet while the fire builds it will grab every little bit of the sooty smoke generated when you first light the fuel.




That's another good point Al makes.

We don't worry about forming a pellicle when doing ribs (unless they're cured), or anything else not cured, but try getting your smoker up to temp & settled down with as little smoke as possible for the first hour, to get it to dry some on the surface. Then push the smoke.

Bear


----------



## ellymae (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree with the folks above - you may want to keep a smaller, hotter fire, or you can try the Minion method.

1/4 cup of pepper seems like a lot to me. I like spicy food too, but too much black pepper is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 1, 2011)

i totally agree with ellymae. Black pepper is 25% of your rub to me that is really high. I would try a standard rub or buy Jeffs rub. By the sounds of it smoke is not your issue.


----------



## jojo22 (Jan 1, 2011)

I may be crucified here, but I have always since the very start simply used stick as fuel in my SFB, easy to find (I generally cut my own, check CL tons of adds for wood), let it season fro most the year and smoke with it, or I steal (to read its given) some from my friend. But I never really have an issue with creosote or too much of a smokey flavor. The only time this has come back to bite me was on my BBB when it got a bit warmer than I wanted, but I'm gonna fix that soon with an AMNS!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 1, 2011)

I always get my fire going and stabilized before I put the meat in.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 1, 2011)

I use a lot of stick also in my offset, but we are trying to identify a problem.  Thinking that if we can eliminate the fuel and temps as the source of the bad taste we can narrow in on what he may be doing wrong.  I use about 50 percent lump and 50 percent well seasoned pecan splits, but I don't add the pecan until I have a good steady fire with the lump.  When I add the splits I get a white smoke for a couple of minutes but it quickly dissipates.


----------



## robert123 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an offset and I to have a problem with a bad taste on the bark. I cook primarily with hickory and I close my exhaust vent and intake vent approximately 1in to maintain a 225 degree temp. Now am told that I should keep my exhaust all the way open to create a thin blue smoke. Is this correct? Thanks for the great info this site gives.


----------



## jojo22 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep, only thing the exhaust vent is good for is keeping the weather out of your smoker when you are not using it. And don't close it until the smoker has cooled, creosote can build up over time!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 1, 2011)

I've done some things which give results contradictory to some of the above statements.

I've started my smokes with a cold smoke chamber 80-90% of the time for the past 15-18 months, in my SNP with a propane burner and with charcoal briquettes. With either of my factory vertical gassers, and with my charcoal Gourmet. When I say cold smoke chamber, I mean stone-cold...no fire. And, I get the best smoke reaction with the meat using this method. A smaller, hotter burning charcoal fire to get things going (1/2 a chimney of briqs) with a chuck of smoke wood close by on the side of the fire to get the smoke going, then add more hot coals as chamber temps are on the rise. When I'm getting close to my target chamber temp, I close down my intake draft to my known set-points, give or take a crack based on ambient temps, and let it ride from there while I continue to monitor chamber temps until it's stable. It may take 30-40 minutes to reach target temps from the time I first put the coals to the fire box, and on a few occasions, up to an hour.

I've never had a bitter taste or a numbing/tingling sensation on the lips, tongue or inside the mouth, and most of my best smokes have been started this way. This method is not limited to only verticals or horizontals, propane fired or charcoal. I've run my SNP with a propane burner for over a year before going back to charcoal with it, using the same cold start-up. My GOSM and Smoke Vaults gave the same results as well, so there seems to be no bias towards a particular type of fuel or configuration.

If you have a creosote issue, it's not because of the type of smoker or fuel. It's either inadequate venbtilation of the smoke chamber, or incomplete combustion of the fuel. Adding cold solid fuel directly to the fire after the meat has been place on the cooking grates can result in creosote because the cold fuels will smoke as they heat up prior to actually beginning to burn. If you add pre-heated or burning solid fuels to the fire, you can avoid that source of creosote. As an example, when you start a charcoal chimney, look at the billowing white smoke it generates until the coals have heated up a good amount. Then, notice how the smoke gradually disappears as all the coals begin burning. When they're all glowing red or are covered with grey ash, you'll have no more smoke.

The only issues I've ever had with starting a smoke with a cold smoke chamber was water condensation from having a water pot directly over a charcoal fire or propane burner which began to steam-off water before the chamber temps were high enough to support the relative humidity coming into the inlet from the fire box to the smoke chamber. This was my first cold-weather experience with my modded SNP. The lesson learned there was to leave out the water pot until the chamber temps were at least 175-200*. Then, by the time the water had begun to steam-off, the chamber temps were well above the dew-point resulting from the water vapor being introduced into the smoke chamber.

Eric


----------



## dawydiuk (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks again for all the responses. After reading through all the suggestions the part about not adding cold fuel to a hot fire really makes a lot of sense as that is when I see the white smoke. So my next question is for those that use this approach do you just need to get the fuel warm, that is add it to the fuel box but not near the burning coals/fire so it can warm from the heat and then eventually start burning, or do you have an external fire where you first add the fuel before putting it in the firebox? One other suggestions that made a lot of sense is not to open the top door on the firebox as not only will I be losing heat but also the airflow that keeps the smoke in the meat chamber being pushed out, so I'll not do that again.

And one last question I have off work tomorrow and am getting excited to try smoking some meat again. Any suggestions for a cheap easy piece of meat to give smoking a shot again(not sure if ribs are considered easy/hard to smoke for a newbie)?

Thanks so much for all the helpful people on this forum. Hopefully next Sunday for football I'll have some tasty smoked meat to be eating while I watch my team!


----------



## alblancher (Jan 2, 2011)

In my opinion unless you are adding large amounts of cold fuel or wet/uncured fuel to a hot fire the white smoke is just short term and should not account for the acrid taste.  BUT this is a discussion we have on the forum fairly frequently and I do understand the other side of the argument so give it a try and see if your results improve.

Store bought sausage is easy, so is pork butt in a sadistic kind of way.  Sadistic being that you have a long smoke ahead of you.  Easy being that you have the option to remove some of the crust before serving and the cut itself is very forgiving because the fat keeps the meat moist.  Do a search on the site, there are many members that have posted really good ways to prepare pork butt.

Good luck, welcome to the club.  Once you get that one, perfect meal of the smoker you're hooked for good.


----------



## meatnbeer (Jan 2, 2011)

If you have the whole day tomorrow, I would stop by the store and pick up a pork butt / picnic.  You should be able to find one for anywhere between $0.99 to 1.89, depending on if it is on sale.  They take a little bit longer because of the size of the meat and the rest time involved, but IMO, they are a little more forgiving. 

Smoke some pork, use a finishing sauce, and you will have a lot of pulled pork sandwiches for a while.  Search the forum and you will find a lot of great ideas on what to do with the left over PP.

my .02


----------



## meatnbeer (Jan 2, 2011)

Funny!  Al beat me to the punch!!  Guess that means you need to do a butt!


----------



## uncle kenny (Jan 2, 2011)

The rub recipe looks fine to me. Did you do a "break-in" burn on your offset before putting meat in it?


----------



## uncle kenny (Jan 2, 2011)

I often use a basket, placing the hot coals on the top of a load of unburned charcoal. The lower coals light slowly and I can do long smokes without having to add fuel. However, I have never had to use the basket for ribs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2011)

I gotta go with Al (HB), and Meatnbeer----Pulled Pork from a butt.

Bear


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 3, 2011)

I fourth that.


Bearcarver said:


> I gotta go with Al (HB), and Meatnbeer----Pulled Pork from a butt.
> 
> Bear


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 3, 2011)

Buy a charcoal chimney and light the coals before you add them to the SFB. Put your wood chunks on top of the SFB to warm them before you add them to the fire.

I'd go with the sausage idea or some chicken breasts or thighs. Much shorter cooks and at this point gaining experience and learning how your Chargriller cooks will serve you better than tending the fire under a pork butt for 10-14 hrs IMHO. Save the butt for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2011)

I wonder if this would be a good place to add:

Never light your *"Charcoal Chimney Starter"* with it setting on concrete !!!

It could cause a *"Very Dangerous Explosion!!!"*

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Jan 4, 2011)

Glad I don't have any of that Pennsylvania concrete


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 4, 2011)

I put mine on a 16"X8" CMU.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Glad I don't have any of that Pennsylvania concrete


It never happened to me, because it was mentioned on this forum before & I heeded the warning. It has happened to many, and a few of them were on this forum.

Since I read about it, and it doesn't matter where your concrete comes from, I cut a short piece of "Made in PA" Steel Beam to set it on.

*Seems it happened in Alabama & New York*:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/84475/exploding-concrete

*And then in Indiana:*

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/91658/wtf-my-chimney-starter-exploded

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Jan 4, 2011)

I imagine the amount of water retained in the concrete has a lot to do with it flaking/popping or not.


----------



## possum-pie (Jan 4, 2011)

Just a thought here, but the part about automobile exhaust smoke makes me wonder if there is a contaminent in your firebox.  lighter fluid, oil, karosene, some chemical on your firebox or wood? sounds obvious, but ... Just askin

Possum Pie


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 4, 2011)

One thing I didn't see mentioned.... if you did end up with creasote created in your smoke chamber you need to clean out the inside of your smoker and reseason it before you smoke any more meat. The reason being is once you create a bunch of creasote it is all over the inside of your smoker and will "flavor" your smokes untill you clean it out. Two methods for cleaning are:

Take a bucket of water and some simple green and scrub out the inside of the smoker. Light a small fire just to dry it. Once it is cool spray the inside with Pam and re-season it.
 or

   2. Light a really hot fire and burn out the inside of the smoker. Then re-season it.


----------



## dawydiuk (Jan 12, 2011)

You guys are awesome, thanks for all the suggestions.

I didn't want to spend another day in front of the smoker again last weekend so didn't try it again. The other day I picked up a 9lb pork shoulder and cut it in half to get more time with my smoker with out having to spend to much time waiting to see the results :) Plus I'm only cooking for my wife and I and would hate to see all that food go to waste if we don't eat it all. 

At this point I believe my major issue was putting cold fuel on a hot fire so I'm going to start a good fire, clean the smoker to get rid of any creosote, then load up the smoker with fuel. My plan is to have the fire box loaded with fuel and the fire only burning on one side. I'm then hoping to see the fire burn through the fuel with out me having to add any cold fuel. If this does happen I'll add the cold fuel on the other side of the fire box and slowly push it closer to the fire.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 13, 2011)

dawydiuk said:


> You guys are awesome, thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> I didn't want to spend another day in front of the smoker again last weekend so didn't try it again. The other day I picked up a 9lb pork shoulder and cut it in half to get more time with my smoker with out having to spend to much time waiting to see the results :) Plus I'm only cooking for my wife and I and would hate to see all that food go to waste if we don't eat it all.
> 
> At this point I believe my major issue was putting cold fuel on a hot fire so I'm going to start a good fire, clean the smoker to get rid of any creosote, then load up the smoker with fuel. My plan is to have the fire box loaded with fuel and the fire only burning on one side. I'm then hoping to see the fire burn through the fuel with out me having to add any cold fuel. If this does happen I'll add the cold fuel on the other side of the fire box and slowly push it closer to the fire.


What works really well when having to add fuel mid smoke is to get a full chimney of lump about half lit, then dump it into your smoker. It makes a huge differance.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

You could try using an Amaze-N- Smoker and for a good thermometer Todd at AMAZE-N-Products sells the NEW Maverick ET-732.  You could get an AMNS and Thermometer at the same time...  Looks Like He also has $5.00 shipping on orders over $49.00


----------



## master cylinder (Aug 29, 2011)

I use a spicy rub and it always turns out great. start my fire and regulate at 225 -240. then add oak wood . use the intake vents and open stack all the way. I haven't ever had a bad slab or anything I smoke. I have a 2011 Smoke Hollow, 72 inches ling with a side box, next to that is a charcole box, next to that a 3 burner propane box and next to that a searing box. Stands 4 ft high has wheels and a supply tray on the bottom. what a great bbq smoker, I love using it, bought it at Osh Hardware. look it up in their items list for outdoor supplies.


----------



## smokeman62 (Dec 6, 2011)

Been reading this thread and have learned a lot. I use an electric smoker now but am having a stick burner built. I would have added cold charcoal to the fire box instead of lighting it first in a chimney, I plan an using straight wood instead of charcoal but if I choose to use charcoal I will get it going before I put it in the fire box. But now I have the question that-----if I am using wood only, how do I add more wood without getting the white smoke?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 6, 2011)

smokeman62 said:


> Been reading this thread and have learned a lot. I use an electric smoker now but am having a stick burner built. I would have added cold charcoal to the fire box instead of lighting it first in a chimney, I plan an using straight wood instead of charcoal but if I choose to use charcoal I will get it going before I put it in the fire box. But now I have the question that-----if I am using wood only, how do I add more wood without getting the white smoke?




You will always get white smoke when the wood first heats up and begins smoking...just like charcoal.

For smoke woods:

Here's a trick you may consider for your electric rig, which I use very frequently with my gassers: Use varying sized pieces of smoke woods, from small chips of about 1/2 to 3/4" thick by an inch or so across or smaller, to 3/4 to 1" thick by 1 -1/2 to 2" across, to chunks of 1 -1/2" to 2" thick by 3 to 4" across and thicker. Place the smallest pieces on the bottom of the heap, closest to the heat source.

Here's what will happen: the smallest pieces will ignite and smoke faster, but don't last long. When they're about through smoking, the next size up should already be taking over the task, and so on. The largest pieces will last the longest, and if there are lot of the larger pieces left over (not completely charred or burned up) when you're finished with the smoke, just toss 'em into a clean metal can with a lid, or an air tight charcoal grill, etc, to snuff 'em out and use at a later date for smoking.Or, you can toss 'em directly into your grill for grill searing and smoking. This method will greatly reduce, or may even eliminate the need to add smoke woods, even during a long smoke with butts or briskets.

For fuel woods:

Get a hot fire started (either with a few briquettes or wood) and let it burn down to coals, then feed smaller pieces at frequent intervals to keep a small, hot fire which burns cleaner. Also, pre-burning of your fuel woods will greatly reduce the smoke when you add them to the fire. Having no smoke at all when adding fuel to the fire box is not likely, but you can drastically reduce the smoke by heating and igniting the fuel quickly. With adding wood fuel, the onset of the smoke it generates is not necessarily a bad thing, as long the heavy smoke doesn't linger on and on for extended periods.

It's all about the initial heating/ignition which flashes off volatiles from the fuel or smoke wood which creates the white smoke.

Eric


----------



## smokeman62 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advise, I can't wait for some better weather so I can try it out.


----------

